# Democratic Convention Speeches



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For the most part they said what people wanted to hear. I wonder how many tax dollars went into making the fake combat movie for Kerry's career. Much of it was hard to believe they were sincere, but the one that I couldn't choke down was Kerry's daughter introducing him. When she told the story about the hampster falling off the dock and Kerry hunched over giving the hampster CPR that passed reality for me. The thing I noticed is they always try throw emotion into their speeches, not logic. At least that is my take on it. Whenever I hear anyone say I feel we should do this or I feel anything in place of the word think, I always wonder, don't they have the cerebral capacity for logic or does emotion simply rule their entire being.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> When she told the story about the hampster falling off the dock and Kerry hunched over giving the hampster CPR that passed reality for me


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

He was sucking the life out of it.....


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Too bad it didn't bite Kerry on the nose, he could have gotten another purple heart and rabbies!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

How many purple hearts do you have Rude? At least the ones he served with remembered him and showed up. That AOWL fearless leader of yours can't seem to find anyone that even remembers him. You Neocons seem to have an acute dislike of any Veteran that served honerably. You better pray that your candinate can read his speech and do half as well as the poorest speaker at the Democratic Convention.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think Kerry's service is a mystery . For every person he served with that stands up for him two are against him. Superior officers question his wounds. The truth is it is hard to tell today with so many willing to lie. Anyone who is absolutely sure about this is simply partisan. What concerns me is his past voting record. It does not reconcile with his convention speech. He says what most of us would like to hear, but his past voting record reveals his intent better than his words. Politics is very confusing, I hear liberals condemn the rich, and I hear Kerry and Edwards talk about raising taxes on the riches two percent, that they are for the less fortunate. The very rich have ways of ducking those taxes. Ironic that when it comes to big money Kerry and Edwards make Bush and Chaney look like welfare cases. Go figure.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

OF the twenty three swift boat commanders that served with him all but two say he isn't fit to be commander in chief. They also are now claiming two of his purple hearts were self inflicted....


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

So your ex Senator from Georgia who lost two legs and a arm in Vietnam being he is one of your hated liberals, are you going to say they are self inflicted?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Max wounds came from playing with a grenade while searching for a souvenir. I am not making light of his injury but they where not inflicted from enemy fire. Hense that is why ther are reffered to as self inflicted.
Kerry's wounds from some accounts came from fragments from shells he had fired. Hense self inflicted. I will take issue with someone saying that they did it on purpose.

No matter how you look at it both tried to avoid service in Nam. Kerry did not receive his last deferment request and chose like many did to enlist in order to get a better MOS. When he chose the Swift boats they where not being used as patrol boats in hot zones. These are the facts of the matter.

Kerry was and did come under enemy fire. He served as did Bush and like many others at the time. Lot's of men asked and received deferments and NG duty.

As far as the speeches I found little of anything knew or appealing in Kerry's or Edwards. Just much of the same class warfare and innuendo's that have been proved false.

Why can neither run on the record they have based on votes and bills sponsored or passed. Why is Kerry trying to make it sound that he is not in favor of gun control when he has voted for most restrictions since coming into office? He never talks about these things or much of the other things he has done or not done.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron,

They can't run on their past record because it goes against what many people, especially sportsmen and women want. They are closed today, but I am trying to secure permission from the Hunting and Shooting Sports Heritage Foundation to scan and put their add on the internet. Go to VoteYourSports.com and take a look at what they have to say. Anyway, the add is a picture of Charels Schumer, Dianne Feinstein, John Kerry, and Ted Kennedy leaving the capital rotunda. Kerry is giving a big thumbs up. The photo date is March 2, 2004 and their glee is over passing a series of anti-gun votes.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> So your ex Senator from Georgia who lost two legs and a arm in Vietnam being he is one of your hated liberals, are you going to say they are self inflicted?


I never said I hated Max and I never made light of his injuries. I don't agree with his policy positions and neither do the majority of Georgians which is why he lost, hes a liberal and Georgia is a conservative state.
Every time you diagree with a liberals Policy position they start saying you hate or some other nonsense because they can't argue the facts for the particular policy issue, its the same old tired tactic :eyeroll: try argueing the merits of the issue for a change. 
Thats why I respect Big daddy he can defend his position without that nonsense. There is no reason the rest of you libs can't follow his lead, it would make these exchanges more interesting. The "your a southern racist" , you hate this or you hate that or you don't like children ect. is silly at best


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Incidently Max did recieve the Silver Star for Action that involved a great deal of courage and putting his life on the line for his comrades, If my files are correct this action took place on the 4th of April 1968 in Vietnam of course. I do not put much stock in Ann Coulters lies. Would be willing to bet that Max Clelands military records have not been "Lost or Misplaced?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MAX's may have not been misplaced but I bet many are, especially that old before computerization, the armed forces has a zillion records to keep track of. It was common for records to be misplaced when I was in in 1971-72 and I'm talking aboout currrent records not 35 year old ones. I would like to know how many are lost to see for myself if thats an unusual circumstance before I cast any judgement on it. Max is a fine man, unfortunately for him he's a flaming liberal politician in a very conservative state. I have never heard anyone down here say anything bad about him personally, its all about his stance on issues, his big mistake was becoming Tom Daschles mouth piece, daschle is a man no one repects down here. Southerners tend to respect the military. Heck we're still mad about losing the civil war :lol: 
His injuries were the result of an accidental discharge of a grenade while getting off some aircraft, they did not happen during battle but that is no reason not to respect him* he was there ready to do battle *and if the accident hadn't happend I've no doubt he would of done his duty honorably on the battlefield.


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

bob i'm not so sure we lost the great war of nawthern invasion. have you been to any of the inner cities up north?

:beer: 
pointer


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

adokken said:


> How many purple hearts do you have Rude? At least the ones he served with remembered him and showed up. That AOWL fearless leader of yours can't seem to find anyone that even remembers him. You Neocons seem to have an acute dislike of any Veteran that served honerably. You better pray that your candinate can read his speech and do half as well as the poorest speaker at the Democratic Convention.


Where in hell did you come from? You do not even know me and there are people that do know me here. I can tell you that I have served honorably for the past 18 years and have been to one war. I have several medals that I have earned and have never once thrown them over the White House fence and disgraced them or the other people that have earned them like I did by doing such. I would suggest that you have a huge cup of wake-the-****-up and get some information before spouting off!

"Neo-conservative" must be what you were eluding to, is a 'former liberal espousing political conservatism' defined by Webster's. How in the hell does this apply to me? Or did you finally make it to the "N's" with your daily reading and had to use the new word?

Here is a bit of wisdom for you that a very wise man once said, here you go...

"Shut up!"


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Also, I have no purple hearts because I have never earned one!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You can look back at Kerry's past to judge his character but he did serve in Vietnam. No matter what the circumstance, he was there. What he did after is another issue.

Really, I am more concerned with where he plans on taking the country if he is elected. During his speeches he has really not indicated how he is going to deal with terrorism, Iraq, etc. He says he is going to make changes but how is he planning on implementing them?

He has indicated that he is going to take a reactive stance on terrorism and I feel this is absolutely the wrong way to handle terrorism.

His past voting, at least when he has voted, indicates that he is a fence straddler. His votes say one thing and speeches another.

Take a stance and stick to it. Lay out your plans and how you feel and we the people of the US will decide who is the better candidate to run the country.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Politics. What a joke.

Does it really matter who gets elected??

Who was the last GREAT president?? It certainly wasn't in my lifetime.

Who was the last president who actually did something important??

Hopefully I don't come off ignorant, but I just get sick of all the lies and deceit that it takes to get elected. One thing is for sure, the president doesn't run the country. The economy does!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Policy on trade and taxation, and a whole list of things affect the economy Brad. What one needs to do is look at the polices that both have demonstrated with past actions.

If a grain embargo was imposed on China because of the perceived out sourcing or the posturing they are doing concerning Taiwan it would affect the economy of the US and certainly ND and MN etc.

While much of what is said and done is sickening it is not all window dressing and fluff. Judge appointments for the Supreme court are huge to all of us.

Think about this. If Kerry gets elected he could appoint Hillary to the Supreme Court. Would you feel good about her making a judgment upon gun ownership?

We have the commerce case in AZ that will be going back to the Supreme court along with a host of other wildlife related bills and gun issues. Do you see her or other of like mind being good for hunters?

One cannot bury the head in the sand and pretend all will be well if they do not participate, nor if they do should they seek any recourse or voice any complaints when things are not the way they should be.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm waiting to hear of a candidate who talks of world leadership and markets. The whole world as we know it runs on money. I'm tired of all the jobs going out of country and all the social needs of others being met before our own. I can relate to what Brad says very well.

Do we really want people who sit around and nit-pick about state or even personal level rights and wrongs. We need someone world class that is respected all around the world not these ninnys and gurly men that are more ego than anything. :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Brad & Buckseye;

:beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with you Brad politics is a mess, but one has to participate or it will get worse. In debate a talented debater will sidetrack the real question when they can not defend their position. This secondary debate over whether Kerry served honorably or not is just that, a distraction from the important primary debate. The primary question is, does he reflect your values, and will he take this nation in the direction that you want it to go. More gun laws, more taxes, pro abortion, pro same sex marriage, removal of religious symbols in the name of separation of church and state. As sportsmen and women lets concentrate for a minute on the firearms issue. He missed many votes since he started campaigning , but not any that dealt with more firearms restrictions. Simply and honestly without partisanship ask yourself this question. Why are magazines articles, NRA articles, ads from The National Shooting Sports Heritage Foundation, and virtually all organizations linked to the shooting sports all pro Bush? Why? Really simple if you can be honest with yourself. If you like Kerry because of gay rights, or the abortion issue say so, but don't tell us he isn't anti gun. That is an insult to intelligence.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsmen,
Double :beer: :beer: Couldn't of said it better myself!!!!!!!!

Brad,
I agree. :toofunny: I Loved my 401K in the late 90's. But my wife says Socks (the cat) ran the White House oke:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I am sorry that some one got away with your lollipop Rude, temper tantrums are not good for your health. Your name is fitting for your personality, You were the one ridiculing some ones purple heart, so I asked how many you had. So you served 18 years, good for you. I happen to be a WW2 veteran myself and was over seas at the age of 18 and also served in the Korean conflict. have attended four funerals in the last 6 months for friends that were WW2 veterans, And it may be hard for some one like you to comprehend but they were all Liberals. Fortunatly we are leaving for a extended trip tomorrow so will not have the pleasure of reading your viperous retort.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

SFC Rude

Well lets not let that little distraction of adokkens get us off track. Back to the anti gun votes from Kerry. I did get permission from Hunting and Shooting Sports Heritage Foundation to reproduce their ad here. They may be posing for pheasant hunting pictures for the press, but if you look into their past and see how they vote they (liberals) are no friend of the outdoor sportsman. This ad. And much other information can be viewed at voteyoursport.com.

The picture file is large so it may take a minute to come up. It is set up so you can copy and enlarge to read.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I only watched a little of the convention (Too much BS in a too short amount of time) but what I always find funny is that they say they are going to do all this stuff but they never say how they are going to do it.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Plainsman,

I have no idea where that fellow came from but I do not like to be shot at. I really do hope that the old fellow has a nice vacation because he really needs it!

I am not fooled by their attempts to mislead us by their poparatzi like attempt to distract us from the facts. He (Kerry) talks about being a hunter since age 12 and fishing since age 8 and bla, bla, bla. Look at his voting, it is the only constant voting he has done! I'd rather vote for the 'old guy from above' then vote for Kerry.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree, what bothers me is they think we are stupid enough to fall for it election after election. I guess their may be enough stupid people to make it worth while. My brother always says never underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers. I wasn't aiming that at any particular side either, they all do it. I find it condescending when they think I'm that stupid. Eighty percent of the people have already made up their mind. If you have not been hiding in a hole the past ten years how can you be undecided. These people, if you forget what they say, and go back ten years it is very clear what both believe. It doesn't match some things said today, but that tells you don't believe anything else that person says. Perhaps that is a cynical attitude, but my cynical attitude has been nurtured by American politics for many years. Most of us think we are middle of the road. It is humorous to talk with people that think they are middle of the road. I think they are far left, and I am sure they think I am far right. You can tell though with words like addoken used, NEOCON. I can't find a definition anywhere, but I am sure it is a liberal contrived word to insinuate that conservatives are akin to NEONAZI. It is an abandonment of logic in a last ditch attempt to discredit an opponent. I notice liberals in election years don't like to be called liberals. I guess no more derogatory term needs to be used. I know, I know, some are far enough left to be proud of it.

I just caught a few words on Orielly (spelling?) and some guy from Minneapolis was calling conservatives gun tottin, ATV driving, didn't catch the rest. I guess my response is ya, what's your point.

I'm conservative, but I admit it. I realize I am not middle of the road overall, but I think I am middle of the conservative pack. The are many that believe as I do the only difference is I don't crawl in a hole when someone calls me a NEOCON. I have not had it directed at me here, but quite often other places. It is more revealing of the person saying it than of me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I look forward to Bob's posts on here every day. You don't suppose somebody broke his fingers? MT you haven't been to Georgia have you?


----------

